# sysutils/am-utils



## talsamon (Jun 25, 2015)

It is not really important, but if I try to compile this with `OPTION LDAP=on` (default-option), I got:


```
libaminfo.a(info_ndbm.o): In function `ndbm_search':
info_ndbm.c:(.text+0x34): undefined reference to `dbm_pagfno'
libaminfo.a(info_ndbm.o): In function `ndbm_init':
info_ndbm.c:(.text+0x114): undefined reference to `dbm_pagfno'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```

It compiles with poudriere, but in the port with gcc48  only with `CFLAGS="-lgdbm -lgdbm_compat"` (clang seems to ignore `CFLAGS` or `LDFLAGS`). With `LDAP=off` it works normal.
What's this?


----------



## junovitch@ (Jun 27, 2015)

If you do figure it out, since that port has no maintainer be sure to open a PR for it.  If it's something you regularly use consider opting to be the maintainer for it.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, PR 201140.

Had to correct my first post: clang also compiles but needs `LDFLAGS="-L/usr/local/lib -lgdbm -lgdbm_compat".`.



> If you do figure it out, since that port has no maintainer be sure to open a PR for it. If it's something you regularly use consider opting to be the maintainer for it.


.

I would do it, but I think, it is too early. I think I know too less about the port-system and details of the whole system.


----------

